# Hollandi Piranha?.......



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I am thinking about getting one and would like to hear what you guys think of this fish,maybe some 1st hand experiences how big they grow thier temperment etc...any help is greatly appreciated!!Thanks!!!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Watch the "wolf in the water" documentary... there's a 3 second clip of one









Seriously though, I don't know if anyone's really sure about that species.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I am thinking about getting one and would like to hear what you guys think of this fish,maybe some 1st hand experiences how big they grow thier temperment etc...any help is greatly appreciated!!Thanks!!!


I direct your attention to www.opefe.com on S hollandi species page. It remains an obscure species.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

From what i gathered they only grow to 6 inches and can be kept with larger fish??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> From what i gathered they only grow to 6 inches and can be kept with larger fish??


I have no idea what or where you are getting that info from.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I googled it up,i didnt know where to find it on OPEFE.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.opefe.com/hollandi.html


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I finally found the Hollandi species in OPEFE,too much of a risk in not getting the fish i am paying for,cant believe how wrong the info i was given about this P from where i googled it.This P can reach 9" really nice looking P.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> I finally found the Hollandi species in OPEFE,too much of a risk in not getting the fish i am paying for,cant believe how wrong the info i was given about this P from where i googled it.This P can reach 9" really nice looking P.


I have a search opefe button on the home page for future reference. Also under the home page is unidentified piranhas. There are a couple Bolivian Serrasalmus species that might fit hollandi.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Wanted to thank you for pointing me towards OPEFE i found it quite helpful and learned a few new things i didnt know.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Wanted to thank you for pointing me towards OPEFE i found it quite helpful and learned a few new things i didnt know.


Glad my site was useful


----------

